# Embryo adoption



## CortneyWil (Aug 6, 2012)

Hello ladies, asking on behalf of my sister as she’s looking into embryo adoption, any single ladies have done this abroad? If so can anyone recommend a clinic? We wouldn’t mind uk clinic but the waiting lists after shocking and she’s been waiting so long to have a baby as she’s had a few failed ivf with oe but her eggs don’t fertilise. Any thoughts? Tia.


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi Courtney
I'm using reprofit in Czech Republic. They have been excellent so far and Czech is by far the cheapest place to go.
Unfortunately they don't treat single women. 
Failing that people use Spain -but to be honest it's as expensive as UK
Greece may be her next best option. I think serum do embryo donation for € 3000.
Best of luck 2 u and your sister x


----------



## CortneyWil (Aug 6, 2012)

K Jade, 

Thanks so much for your reply, that’s interesting to know about not needing a male partner to attend the actual clinic as they’re so much cheaper I will definitely tell her about that.  We’ve been looking at dogus clinic but we’ll now check out serum.
Again thanks so much as it’s been a difficult journey for her so far and doing all my research for her to make it easier


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Dogus in north Cyprus do embryo adoption, €2500 so reasonably priced. I’m off there in 2 weeks, very happy with the clinic so far


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Ladies I have removed the post and comments about Czech Republic as they do not treat single ladies and FF does not encourage people to break the law to get around this issue.

Thanks for understanding.


----------



## braxma14 (May 25, 2011)

I used Altra-Vita in Moscow. I bought the eggs at the time, but they have donor embryos too now and their own hotel like place where only people coming for treatment stay. And a nice selection too.


----------

